# $160000 for a young couple in Auckland - is it sufficient?



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi All

We are a young couple in our 20's from India - Both qualified CA's and enrolling for CPA (Aus & NZ) soon with an intention to migrate to Australia or New Zealand in about 3 years time. I have done an exhaustive research on the Visa process under the skilled migrant category and getting a job offer is also not an issue as we have good contacts in Auckland. I was just going through seek to judge the salary range for our profession and concluded that we both can combine up to $160000 annually. My question is that is this sufficient to have a decent lifestyle in Auckland with this income and can we have savings too? (want to save for owning a house ofcourse & also for travelling extensively to the UK & US as we wanna see the whole world its our dream) I know lifestyle is a very subjective issue but generally speaking not very luxurious and all! Can anyone please give suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

dip28 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are a young couple in our 20's from India - Both qualified CA's and enrolling for CPA (Aus & NZ) soon with an intention to migrate to Australia or New Zealand in about 3 years time. I have done an exhaustive research on the Visa process under the skilled migrant category and getting a job offer is also not an issue as we have good contacts in Auckland. I was just going through seek to judge the salary range for our profession and concluded that we both can combine up to $160000 annually. My question is that is this sufficient to have a decent lifestyle in Auckland with this income and can we have savings too? (want to save for owning a house ofcourse & also for travelling extensively to the UK & US as we wanna see the whole world its our dream) I know lifestyle is a very subjective issue but generally speaking not very luxurious and all! Can anyone please give suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Oh heck yes. That's plenty for 2 adults to live on in Auckland.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks a lot @escapedtonz!! Just need another advice! My partner has had a past history of TB but completed full medication and recovered completely 2 yrs back! All well since then touchwood! Also since it was extra pulmonary TB it wont show in any chest x-ray or even sputum test. But ofcourse we will declare it in the medical history and have all records to show complete medication and full recovery. Do you see any problem with this? Can the visa be rejected on this ground?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

dip28 said:


> Thanks a lot @escapedtonz!! Just need another advice! My partner has had a past history of TB but completed full medication and recovered completely 2 yrs back! All well since then touchwood! Also since it was extra pulmonary TB it wont show in any chest x-ray or even sputum test. But ofcourse we will declare it in the medical history and have all records to show complete medication and full recovery. Do you see any problem with this? Can the visa be rejected on this ground?


As immigration don't have any medical experts they will most certainly pass it on to a medical assessor (MA) to make a decision based on the diagnosis / treatment and their expectations of the future. It all comes down to cost so couldn't say one way or the other what they would decide but yes it "could" be a rejection. That is possible.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> As immigration don't have any medical experts they will most certainly pass it on to a medical assessor (MA) to make a decision based on the diagnosis / treatment and their expectations of the future. It all comes down to cost so couldn't say one way or the other what they would decide but yes it "could" be a rejection. That is possible.


Costs as in are you talking about future costs and the burden it will put on NZ healthcare system? Then no the costs shall be NIL as it was a one time treatment which was successfully completed and there is no medication required currently or in the future. I also checked the Immigration website and it says that rejection is possible only if the disease is still active or if full treatment was not completed. So i am wondering! Will try to find more information on this! If this is not working out then we will have to look to OZ as this particular issue is sorted out over there i.e OZ will not reject visa on this ground.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

dip28 said:


> Costs as in are you talking about future costs and the burden it will put on NZ healthcare system? Then no the costs shall be NIL as it was a one time treatment which was successfully completed and there is no medication required currently or in the future. I also checked the Immigration website and it says that rejection is possible only if the disease is still active or if full treatment was not completed. So i am wondering! Will try to find more information on this! If this is not working out then we will have to look to OZ as this particular issue is sorted out over there i.e OZ will not reject visa on this ground.


Yes that's it - future costs and burden on the NZ healthcare system. Given all the history, treatment and recovery etc the MA will decide what the cost would be for the duration of the visa that has been applied for, or if a permanent visa, until that person is 60 or 65 years old ?
They will look at the possibility of it reoccurring, likely costs of consultations, likely costs of any treatment and or surgery etc. If the cost is over the threshold then it may be a decline. If there are no costs or under the threshold then that part of the process is likely to get the OK.....doesn't mean the visa will be awarded though as this is just one part of it.
The applicant can also apply for a medical waiver if it comes to it - just in case the MA does recommend a decline on cost grounds. This is where Immigration determine if the long term advantages of having the person in NZ outweigh the health costs.

All you can do is wait to see what happens.


----------



## mmdNZ (Nov 24, 2015)

I can shed some personal insight on this for you.

I'm 26, originally Indian, born and raised in Dubai, moved here at 13 with my family and am now a NZ citizen. I have a strong American accent from my schooling in Dubai, and my grasp of English is generally better than most people, including locals. I'm a Mechanical Engineer.

My dad was 44 or 45 when we moved from Dubai, and had previously had TB when he was 30 or so. It was EXTENSIVELY scrutinized during their application even though it was from such a long time back. TB is considered a pretty big deal here, and without making any specific comments about it, I recommend you do a lot of research about it's implications on you applying to move here.

A salary of $160k here for two people is very good. However in Auckland I would look at other Indian's experiences with salaries rather than base it off seek.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you mmdNZ for sharing your experience! I will surely do a thorough research before applying. A lot of money is at stake.. Cannot waste so much money for a refusal in the end.


----------

